# wether band wound



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)

i have successfully banded 3 goats before. i make sure the band is all the way to the top of the sack where it connects to the body. it shriveled up and everything had been healthy. yesterday it either got ripped off or fell off. now he is sick and has an open wound. i haven't seen this before. it feels a little hard at the hairless spot which feels like its healed. there is at least one soft line like a crack that is a little infected. after i took this picture i cleaned it out with food grade hydrogen peroxide which i will several times a day until i see it heal up. anyone experience this before?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Please don't use hydrogen peroxide other than to clean a wound. The antiseptic will often destroy healthy cells, slow healing and increase the risk of scar tissue formation. 

Couple of questions, has he had a CD&T vaccine or the follow up booster? Is he running a fever? (Actual reading from a thermometer) How long ago was he banded? How old is he? When you say sick, what are his symptoms?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

All good questions! :up::up:

Hydrogen peroxide in that wound must hurt immensely!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely start injectable antibiotics along with everything else.


----------



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)

food grade hydrogen peroxide didn't appear to cause him or any of us pain ever. we have been using it with great success for many conditions for many years. there is a bubbling sensation which i imagine some may find strange or uncomfortable but a clean healing wound asap is worth it to me. he is walking slow and fasting. he is not his normal chipper self. no fever. no vaccine. he is 4 months old and has been banded about more than 30 days. do you have experience with this condition?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No, for experience with a banding related injury. Experience with other types of injury, yes. Experience with banding and surgical castration aftercare, yes.

He is at risk of developing tetanus through that wound due to not having the protection from vaccination(s).

He is at risk of developing infection through that wound as well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

rambo cookie said:


> i have successfully banded 3 goats before. i make sure the band is all the way to the top of the sack where it connects to the body. it shriveled up and everything had been healthy. yesterday it either got ripped off or fell off. now he is sick and has an open wound. i haven't seen this before. it feels a little hard at the hairless spot which feels like its healed. there is at least one soft line like a crack that is a little infected. after i took this picture i cleaned it out with food grade hydrogen peroxide which i will several times a day until i see it heal up. anyone experience this before?


Did you absolutely get all that crap out of the wound? What nigerian newbie said bout the peroxide is true! Use vetricyn,hibaclense, neosporin, diluted iodine, not blue or red kote... you cannot see signs of infection using those. Peroxide is ok for an inital clean but no more than that. They need the good germs to go to work at healing this and the peroxide kills everything. And yep to karens he NEEDS anitiobiotics. He also needs a cdt shot and booster.... tetanus is a nasty thing! That gor ripped off.... had it fallen off there would be no wound at all. He needs a clean space to stay with plenty of water, hay and mineral.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck when healing, little boy!


----------



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)

thank you all for your input. i never use vaccines because when i was a 19 year old army ranger and wrestling champion i went from extremely healthy in the vaccine line straight to the hospital and nearly died with small pox. just the other day i was buying two sheep and the seller said another one of the siblings died same day after they vaccinated it. i will be switching to iodine for cleansing tomorrow. he is laying around the infirmary and will be joined by his momma at bedtime. he seems to be doing a little better already as i saw him eating some hay, being more attentive and moving a bit faster. i will consider antibiotics if cleaning the wound and his immune system start to fail


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It is not just antibiotics he needs but the tetanus is so important right now! Once you see signs of tetanus there is only one way to treat that pretty much. And if there is an infection which there most likely will be from all the crap that was in it.. it makes it so much more difficult to get them back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is one time when you don't want to wait. Once he is looking bad, it is too late. Infection easily sets in and goes through the body and tetanus is everywhere. At least get tetanus Antitoxin and give that to him for immediate coverage. That wound is pretty serious.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tetanus is terrible. I had a baby (goat) die of it. What a horrible death. I wish TGS had been around then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How is the little fellow doing now?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like his teats were also possibly caught in the band? Be sure not to catch those under the band next time. I think in this case your band was too snug to the body.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> How is the little fellow doing now?


Is he dead?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suspect so. In the picture you can see the blood poisoning and/or gangrene starting up the leg and around the edge on the right side (left leg) and around his navel. The black blood is old and that is much more than a banding wound. 
Unless the op was good for several hundreds of dollars at an animal surgery I doubt very much if he survived.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that wound really looked bad. I will appreciate it, @rambo cookie, if you would share some updates!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Yes, that wound really looked bad. I will appreciate it, @rambo cookie, if you would share some updates!


Looks like she joined only ti ask this question as she joined Friday and hasn't been on since friday.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:imsorry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

healthyishappy said:


> Looks like she joined only to ask this question as she joined Friday and hasn't been on since friday.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

rambo cookie said:


> i never use vaccines because when i was a 19 year old army ranger and wrestling champion i went from extremely healthy in the vaccine line straight to the hospital and nearly died with small pox. just the other day i was buying two sheep and the seller said another one of the siblings died same day after they vaccinated it.


 Oh good grief.

I hate to think of a poor animal suffering due to such illogical thought


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol
I'm still trying to figure out how he got small pox from a cow pox scratch. 
My dad was a Seal and when they gave all of us kids the scratch they told us the whole story about the English milk-maids.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Lol
> I'm still trying to figure out how he got small pox from a cow pox scratch.
> My dad was a Seal and when they gave all of us kids the scratch they told us the whole story about the English milk-maids.


Yup it's impossible to get small pox from the vaccine there's no smallpox in it.

Less than 2 percent can get a reaction to the vaccine but I think we can all agree that that's better than 30 percent who used to die from catching small pox....

But hey it's only been used successfully and safely for over 200 years mAybe he's the only one to work it out.....

I must admit I didn't realize they use small pox vaccine to immunize goats for tetanus..... :roll eyes:


----------



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)

he is totally fine. in this case he was able to heal with me keeping the wound clean with food grade hydrogen peroxide. i was special forces medic in the military. he was never anywhere near dying. i noticed the wound right away, kept it clean and it healed right away. he was trotting again in 3 of 4 days and was running in a week. total cost about 50cents. danger to his immune system zero.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

rambo cookie said:


> he is totally fine. in this case he was able to heal with me keeping the wound clean with food grade hydrogen peroxide. i was special forces medic in the military. he was never anywhere near dying. i noticed the wound right away, kept it clean and it healed right away. he was trotting again in 3 of 4 days and was running in a week. total cost about 50cents. danger to his immune system zero.


Thanks for the update! It's great he recovered.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update! As you could see, we thought of him, and we do wish him well. Time for a photo one day, so we can see the place where the wound has once been? 

Oh, and did we say welcome to the forum? If not, I do that now:
:groupwelcome:


----------



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)

ok some of you "experts" are less than kind. you are saying i didnt get hospitalized by a vaccine when i was in the military then? my arm didn't blow up three times the size and have pox all over it? maybe i am making up the whole thing about the sheep too because???? its not my kind of people that would take a time when another human almost died and from the safety of the internet make it into a joke. 12 years as an army ranger and special forces... some "thank you for my service!"


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

But ... Did you really tell us that? For me it is new, and puts things in a totally different way!


----------



## rambo cookie (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad he is doing better! Contagious diseases put me in hospital during basic training, too. 1978, hope things are a little better now.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

rambo cookie said:


> View attachment 160083


:what::what:


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

rambo cookie said:


> ok some of you "experts" are less than kind.


 I am an expert in this area. I don't think it's unkind to highlight falsehoods especially regarding public safety



> you are saying i didnt get hospitalized by a vaccine when i was in the military then? my arm didn't blow up three times the size and have pox all over it? maybe i am making up the whole thing about the sheep too because???? its not my kind of people that would take a time when another human almost died and from the safety of the internet make it into a joke.


 nobody said you didn't get sick. All that was said was that you didn't get small pox from a small pox vaccine- that's impossible. Now you could easily have had a reaction to the vaccine or you could have actually got small pox despite being vaccinated but what you can't have done is get small pox from the vaccine.



> 12 years as an army ranger and special forces... some "thank you for my service!"


.

Not sure what this has to do with anything. 30 percent of people used to die from small pox vaccines have saved billions of lives over last few hindered years. Spreading falsehoods about dangers of vaccination is dangerous and needs to be called out when it happens.

You are of course very entitled to hold whatever opinion you have and to share it. Just as others have the same right to offer facts to correct falsehoods. I'm sorry if you feel that's unkind but honestly the current anti vaccine movement nonsense is VERY dangerous there is a need to educate people and that need outweighs any such small sensibilities.

Nothing personal.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Okay I think we could use some moderators here. @ksalvagno , @toth boer goats

Listen guys, it's great the goat is okay. I'm very glad he is doing well.

It is NOBODY else on the forum's business whether another person decides to vaccinate or not to. We can recommend something for their goats, but let's leave ourselves and humans out of this. This isn't a human forum nor is it a place to hate on others for their decisions.

I personally have views on using vaccinations carefully and sparingly. I vaccinate my animals for the bare minimum necessary. In a situation where tetanus was a possibility I would probably vaccinate with the Anti-toxin. Just like if I stepped on a rusty nail, I would get a tetanus shot.

Now here's all I'll say about the human part because I don't like this conversation topic - I feel that nowadays, smallpox at least in the area of the world I live, etc. etc. is not a vaccine I would choose to expose myself to based on likelihood - the last natural case was in 1949. I wouldn't expose myself to the side effects or bad substances currently in vaccines nowadays for something like that, or the flu, or chicken pox. If your body can handle being sick, just deal with the flu if you need to. If your body can tolerate chicken pox, then for goodness sakes deal with the itching, most people do. I wouldn't ever tell another person not to vaccinate for whatever they wanted to because it's really not my business. I won't challenge a decision once I've put my two cents in. I know my opinions and my body, and I'm willing to accept the chances. I am, personally.

My goats, I may take more chances than others, and I'll accept that.

Let's all keep OUR decisions relating to ourselves, this is not the place for a vaccine debate. Discuss what you do personally all you like, information and different points of view are always interesting. But please, when it comes to judgement to others, let's all take a step back and relax here.

Also I'm curious @Drmike what makes you an expert? I know the wording sounds like I'm challenging you but no actually I'm curious what your profession and specialty is.

Everyone, you do you. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Okay I think we could use some moderators here. @ksalvagno , @toth boer goats
> 
> Listen guys, it's great the goat is okay. I'm very glad he is doing well.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! Finally someone to stop the bickering. Everbody is never going to agree on everything. I for one am strongly against vaccines, others have different opinions.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Thank you!!!! Finally someone to stop the bickering. Everbody is never going to agree on everything. I for one dont vaccine myself, others have other experiences.


And whatever you choose based on your own educated decision (and in your case your parents opinions as you are a minor) is OKAY. The ability to judge others on their vaccination choices belongs to none of us. There's nothing else that needs to be said, this is not the place for these conversations.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

All I will say further on this subject is


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but not their own facts

They are not the same thing

A world where falsehoods can’t be factually corrected because the falsehoods are protected by ‘opinion’ is going to become a very silly world indeed

Out.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Drmike said:


> All I will say further on this subject is
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but not their own facts
> 
> They are not the same thing


I don't think anyone stated they were.

It is important, to know, however - that while other people's opinions may not be facts, it does not necessarily mean that yours are either.

I admit that my opinions are what I'm sharing, and I see everything else here posted also as simply an opinion. Informed opinions, sure. But whenever something is stated in a public forum, it is an opinion, there's no doubt about it.

Even doctors, there are many doctors in this world, many have different opinions.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I don't think anyone stated they were.
> 
> It is important, to know, however - that while other people's opinions may not be facts, it does not necessarily mean that yours are either.


 no I only posted facts and any opinions I do post can be supported by facts which I'm happy to do without feeling disrespected



> Even doctors, there are many doctors in this world, many have different opinions.


 no there is zero disagreement in medical community regarding safety and efficacy of vaccines those facts are in

But this is not going to go anywhere so i really need to stfu now


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Drmike said:


> no there is zero disagreement in medical community regarding safety and efficacy of vaccines those facts are in


There is a doctor I know who disagrees with vaccines.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Drmike said:


> no I only posted facts and any opinions I do post can be supported by facts which I'm happy to do without feeling disrespected
> 
> no there is zero disagreement in medical community regarding safety and efficacy of vaccines those facts are in
> 
> But this is not going to go anywhere so i really need to stfu now


MAINSTREAM medical community let's remember there are many communities in the medical field, many different opinions.

I agree this is and was never going anywhere, and your actions have made a simple sharing of opinions a nasty conversation.

I look forward to more friendly conversations on the forum on interesting topics that hopefully are not as sensitive or offensive. Until then, I think it's very mature to table this thread.

Again, to the OP, so glad your goat is doing well.

@ksalvagno , toth... moderate!!!! Please!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

rambo cookie said:


> he is totally fine. in this case he was able to heal with me keeping the wound clean with food grade hydrogen peroxide. i was special forces medic in the military. he was never anywhere near dying. i noticed the wound right away, kept it clean and it healed right away. he was trotting again in 3 of 4 days and was running in a week. total cost about 50cents. danger to his immune system zero.


Totally off the goat topic.... what group were you in? What years? .


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To answer a couple questions DrMike is a medical Dr in Japan and goathiker was genuinely interested in whether the OP actually had small pox as opposed to a vacation reaction. It sounds like the later. 
I will lock the thread. Guess you all forget I'm a moderator.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:waiting: OFF TOPIC.

All opinions are important, however, we need to stop this insanity. 
It is getting out of control.

If we cannot refrain from this behavior, we will lock this topic, which unfair to OP.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Um, it's already locked?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Um back at cha. 

When you respond to the Alerts and lock a thread, you must also take care of the Alert's on it as well.
It is in the lit up caution area flag looking thing, on the left upper corner.
Click it when it is lit up to see the Alert, then after taken care of, we mark them with appropriate mark, as resolved, then comment on the moderator area.

That is why I didn't see it was already taken care of.


----------

